

Termination of [Copyright] Transfers Provision Applies to All Authors - tuukkah
http://www.seattlecopyrightwatch.com/copyright/copyright-ownership-and-transfer/termination-of-transfers-and-licenses-granted-by-the-author/termination-of-transfers-provision-applies-to-all-authors-not-just-musicians/

======
tuukkah
Just found out about this part of the U.S. law in a discussion on how
researchers can free the papers that academic publishers keep behind paywalls:
<http://r6.ca/blog/20120505T173911Z.html>

EDIT: Also here regarding Oracle vs Google:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3942094>

